# (V) 2x Steam Account



## HarryKewell (25. August 2009)

Hallo,

da ich keine Zeit mehr fürs spielen mehr habe, bin ich gezwungen meine zwei Steam Accounts zuverkaufen.


Preis liegt bei Stolze: 20€ Paypal oder PSC (Paysafe) -- Beide Accounts !!!!!

Games:
1.Account: Condition Zero, CS 1.6, Deathmatch Classic, Half-Life, Half-Life: Blue Shift, Opposing Force, Team Fotress Classic
2.Account:  Condition Zero, CS1.6, Day of Defeat 1.6, Deathmatch Classic, Ricochet


Ihr könnt mich unter dieser ICQ NR erreichen: *537401*


----------



## blacksid (30. Juni 2011)

hello,

gibt es das Angebot noch, bzw. einen Account der beiden?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (1. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte das eigentlich schon löschen, da der Verkauf von Steam-Accounts weder hier noch bei Valve gern gesehen wird. Aber dann habe ich gesehen dass der Eintrag schon fast zwei Jahre alt ist.

Das ist...außergewöhnlich.  Meinst du nicht du bekommst die Spiele jetzt auf dem regulären Markt zu einem ähnlichen Preis?


----------

